# Rack for 370Z?



## gaveup (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, I recently decided to get into mountain biking and so far am having a blast doing it. However, my one friend will not stop complaining about having to pick me up or worrying that my bike is going to scratch his on his rack (worse than any female I've encountered). 

So, lately I have been looking into seeing if there is any sort of bike rack that will fit my car at a decent price. I've seen boofsquires, but honestly, it's going to be too expensive and I can see the possibility of it damaging my car. (Car > bike in my list of passions)

So what's a 370Z owner to do?


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Get a different car...

Only other option is a strap style trunk rack. And if you're worried about the boofsquire damaging your car, you don't want to go that route.

Sorry - I have a friend with a 350z (he has a boofsquire). Fun car, but most impractical thing out there. Can't even take it on vacation with the missus unless you fit everything in a gym bag! Even Boxsters are more practical - at least they have 2 trucks, lol.


----------



## gaveup (Jan 17, 2011)

Outside of transporting my bike I've had no issues with space on vacations. 
But getting rid of my new car to transport a bike is a little extreme, but uh thanks anyway.


----------



## gaveup (Jan 17, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

*Try a hitch + 1UpUSA rack*

There seem to be Class I receiver hitches available for your car. I have an Infiniti G37 and put a hitch on it and it has been great.

I did a bit of research on this topic for my car, which I think is similar to yours in many regards. The hitch mounts to an aluminum crossbar in the bumper. I wanted something that would be close the the bumper to shorten the lever arm created by the rack so that stress on the hitch is minimized. For the same reason, I wanted something light.

I got the 1Up USA Quick Rack and it has proven to be a good choice. It is light (aluminum) and close to the bumper and holds the bike by the wheels. I usually use a single rack (you can get add on extensions for additional bikes), reducing the weight further. It folds up nicely in the garage when it is off the car. It is very stable while driving. It is much quieter than having a roof rack and much easier to get on and off the car.

The other rack to consider might be a Kuat. I don't have any direct experience with it, but it is also made out of aluminum.


----------



## gaveup (Jan 17, 2011)

That's an awesome idea. The 370 has a non functional foglight in the back I could use as a cover for the with when no in use. 

If you don't mind me asking, how much should I expect to pay for this?


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Nope, there isn't a hitch available for the 370Z. The exhaust on the 370 is huge and runs parallel with the rear bumper so there's no room for a hitch. The G37 sedan above has separate mufflers on the outside. My friend has a 370 and we've given up looking. He's just going to get a different car. After his Intelli-key wouldn't start his car on new years eve, he's pretty much done with Nissan anyways.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

I think killjoyken is correct (and lived up to his handle). When I initially looked, I think I checked for a 350Z rather than 370Z. There are hitches available for the 350Z, but not your car. You would probably need a custom hitch if you went this route. There are a few ideas floating around for custom mounts that are easily found with a search.

Details on the rack are here.


----------



## mustardfj40 (Aug 23, 2006)

Anybody installed 1up bike rack in their 350z? Any pics?

Thanks!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Sea sucker? It's blasphemy anyway to put a bike rack on any type of performance car. Get a different car. A 370Z shouldn't be your primary car anyway. If it is, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

*Hell, if I can do this...*

I don't see why a Z couldn't be fitted with a 1 Up


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Back when I was considering a Z (ended up with something else), U-haul in Phoenix offered to custom-fabricate a receiver, for free if I remember, and they would have the car for a few days to figure it out, then they would sell said receiver on the market thereafter.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> Sea sucker? It's blasphemy anyway to put a bike rack on any type of performance car. Get a different car. A 370Z shouldn't be your primary car anyway. If it is, you're doing it wrong.


Completely disagree with you here. Why can't a 370Z be a primary car for someone? Those of us who are lucky enough to drive performance cars on a daily basis ARE doing it right. It's called having your cake and eating it too.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

For years I struggled with putting my bike through the trunk/rear seats on my g35. After a few minor issues it basically got retired to beer holder duty on the side of the house and I got a 135i. Some cars just don't play nice with roof racks, and the roof on the z/g is infamously short. I believe someone on the forums once made one fit but the bars were only like 18 inches apart


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> Sea sucker? It's blasphemy anyway to put a bike rack on any type of performance car. Get a different car. A 370Z shouldn't be your primary car anyway. If it is, you're doing it wrong.


For 5 years my primary car was a 350z and my wife also had one. We got by just fine.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> A 370Z shouldn't be your primary car anyway. If it is, you're doing it wrong.


What a terribly boring opinion :yawn:

But I do second the Sea Sucker suggestion. The only thing better than having fun on the trails is having fun driving to and from them too.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

There's always this option too


----------



## mustardfj40 (Aug 23, 2006)

So....I installed a Curt Hitch and 1Up bike rack. Forget about the Boofsquire rack, have checked them for years and they never had anything in stock, beside that the set up is not as stout nor secured at the hitch/1Up rack.

Being an engineer, all I can say is the 1Up rack is beautiful designed and manufactured for years of service. I'm very happy with it.

Thanks


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Are there tow hook holes in the back? I have seen those used to mount a rook rack on sports cars like Subaru BRZ.


----------



## Jesse Hill (Dec 29, 2006)

Well old thread but if people have seen this. [For Sale] Custom 370Z hitches ! - Nissan 370Z Forum

I am now looking at a 370 but absolutely need a way to haul my bikes. Looks like this is the answer.


----------

